# What video game are you playing?



## Brit90

I figured since there's a "What book are you reading" thread, that us nerds need a video game thread. 

So, post the title and whatever you're playing it on (PS, Xbox, PC, ect)

I'm currently playing The Witcher on the PC. I love this game! ...But, I could do without the sex cards. Thank goodness that they're an optional feature.


----------



## Lateralus

Bad Company 2 for PC


----------



## Cepp

Lateralus said:


> Bad Company 2 for PC


This. There's a bunch of other stuff I'm supposed to be playing but I can't get in the mood atm.


----------



## david86

I just started playing Bad Company 2 on ps3. It's pretty fun so far.


----------



## Infexxion

Lmao might as well continue the trend.

I'm playing Bad Company 2 on PS3.


----------



## xJoshx

bit of world of warcraft


----------



## MindOverMood

Really just waiting for Red Dead Redemption to come out:yes


----------



## companioncube

Left 4 Dead 2 , modern warfare 2, and fallout 3. all on PC


----------



## Arfmoo

I just started Final Fantasy 13 on the PS3. I'm surprised how much I'm liking it, after not really getting into 12.


----------



## Deathinmusic

Mass Effect 2 on PC. Everybody loves it to death, and it's definitely good, but I think I liked the original ME better. The combat has definitely been improved in a lot of ways but I liked the stronger emphasis on role playing in the original better.


----------



## shadowmask

Earthbound
Super Castlevania IV
Contra 3

I'm on a big SNES kick atm.


----------



## Thomasjs81

Splinter Cell: Conviction. Still plugging away at the 'chievos .


----------



## Infexxion

Deathinmusic said:


> Mass Effect 2 on PC. Everybody loves it to death, and it's definitely good, but I think I liked the original ME better. The combat has definitely been improved in a lot of ways but I liked the stronger emphasis on role playing in the original better.


I agree with that. I think I like the original better, too. The Combat in ME2 they should keep for ME3, but they need to bring back the upgrading guns and inventory system. Well, maybe modify the inventory system because it was kinda clunky, but still, it was cool to have. And the different types of ammo.

Plus, in the first one there were so many big choices. Save Kaidan/Ashley, kill Wrex, save the Rachni queen or not. There wern't as many big choices in ME2, I felt.


----------



## Brit90

MindOverMood said:


> Really just waiting for Red Dead Redemption to come out:yes


I second that. I'm so excited for it! It looks just like a Clint Eastwood movie.  ...And it has online co-op.

I'm also eagerly awaiting Lost Planet 2 and Final Fantasy XIV.


----------



## penguin runner

shadowmask said:


> Earthbound
> Super Castlevania IV
> Contra 3
> 
> I'm on a big SNES kick atm.


Awesome choices. I've been on a little bit of a SNES streak too. Earthbound and Super Metroid are the two I'm going through again. Love them both.

Otherwise play MW2 occasionally on the PS3 (although I'm horrible at it) and FF13.


----------



## steelmyhead

Black Mirror 2. It's an adventure game. I've never played part 1, but it doesn't look like I'm missing any important details so far.


----------



## Cheesecake

I'm playing Afro Samurai. A friend let me borrow it. Not exactly the best game ever but it's decent enough.


----------



## successful

uncharted 2
little big planet
modern warfare 2
resistance 2

and in a few days modnation racers :yes


----------



## Brit90

Cheesecake said:


> I'm playing Afro Samurai. A friend let me borrow it. Not exactly the best game ever but it's decent enough.


I feel like Afro Samurai had the potential to be so much more than it was. Given, it's still an entertaining game to play, but mostly because of the story that's presented in the show and ...well, Samuel L. Jackson just being awesome.

The game play can get a little tedious at time, but they keep the series of events close enough that you don't lose interest.


----------



## kenny87

I just got done replaying metal gear solid 4.


----------



## JayDontCareEh

New Super Mario Bros. Wii


----------



## MindOverMood

Mass Effect 2


----------



## Nysrok

MindOverMood said:


> Mass Effect 2


I was kind of disappointed in that one. The first was great!


----------



## origami potato

The Legend of Zelda: Ocarina of Time
I could play it with the Gamecube disc on the Wii, but it just doesn't feel right. Give me the big ol' clunky N64 controller any day. <3


----------



## Toad Licker

Diablo 2


----------



## TheCanadian1

Battlefield 1943, Just Cause 2

I quit Metro 2033 part way in because it got too hard and I found it boring.

I'm picking up Alan Wake this week, so that will be my focus for days to come.



Toad Licker said:


> Diablo 2


Awesome game... I only ever got 1/4 way into it, but I absolutely loved it. Believe it or not, my SA actually kicks in with games where you need to interact or cooperate with other players. Kinda frustrates me...

Wicked game though!



> (about mass effect 2) I was kind of disappointed in that one. The first was great!


How so? I thought it was a great addition to the story, and the game elements were much more refined. The only disappointing elements I found was the leveling system, and upgrades. There wasn't enough customization. Aside from that, the rest was cool! IMO


----------



## mezzoforte

Assassin's Creed 2 and Pokemon Soulsilver! But mostly, DDR. XD


----------



## Sabreth

Dwarf Fortress <3 <3 <3
Mother 3 (translation)
Morrowind
Just Cause 2
Street Fighter 4


----------



## knuckles17

i really wanna get EA Skate 3!! im so excited lol ive been playing the demo i downloaded on xBox arcade


----------



## kindasorta

Trying to grasp Starcraft 2 Beta right now. Man RTS gaming is hard.


----------



## TurningPoint

Disgaea 3: Absence of Justice on PS3. Hopefully Mod Nation Racers soon :]


----------



## Brit90

I was SUPPOSE to be playing Lost Planet 2 on the PC today, until I found out that they pushed the date back until ****ing Autumn. Uuuuughh.


----------



## papaSmurf

Sabreth said:


> Dwarf Fortress <3 <3 <3


^My roommate showed me this game a while back. Incomprehensible stuff.

I'm still playing Neptune's Pride.


----------



## david86

origami potato said:


> The Legend of Zelda: Ocarina of Time
> I could play it with the Gamecube disc on the Wii, but it just doesn't feel right. Give me the big ol' clunky N64 controller any day. <3


I agree, although if I knew it was selling for $10 on Gamecube, I wouldn't have bought the N64 console and game just to play it again. Still a fun game though, no matter what you play it on.


----------



## ZeroX4

Super Street Fighter 4.


----------



## fingertips

Sabreth said:


> Dwarf Fortress <3 <3 <3


.


----------



## cellador

I'm playing Valkyria Chronicles on PS3 until I get Red Dead Redemption.


----------



## xJoshx

Toad Licker said:


> Diablo 2


Loved that game back in the day, online play HARDCORE!


----------



## NotRealName

I got a couple of games that I need to finish, but no matter how much Modern Warfare 2 annoys me, I keep playing it, haha.


----------



## roverred

Team Fortress 2. Pretty much one of the greatest games I've played, next to Starsiege tribes. Just so much more to do than just kill kill.


----------



## quietgal

Fallout 3...I'm kind of addicted at the moment to be honest. :\


----------



## erasercrumbs

I've been juggling Shin Megami Tensei: Nocturne and Red Dead Redemption.

RDD is a good game so far, but the Western accents used by the voice actors are often a little fakey.


----------



## shynesshellasucks

Red Dead Redemption and EA Sports Fifa World Cup 2010


----------



## Chrysalii

Super Mario Galaxy 2


----------



## amoeba

Mega Man 2

It makes me want to pull my hair out. This game definitely wasn't this hard when I was a kid. >:-|


----------



## anonomousguy

i'm replaying Fallout 2 with a mod that adds in all kinds of cut-out content that was in the game. great stuff


----------



## gordonramsay

Various flash games on bored.com. I also looked at how to play Pokemon TCG (The trading card game).


----------



## Adorkable

I'm mostly playing Red Dead Redemption right now, with Mario Kart Wii on the side. I'll be getting Super Mario Galaxy 2 tomorrow when I get paid (loved the first one).:yay


----------



## Ambivert

Starcraft 2 and Mass Effect 2 (new DLC)


----------



## Genelle

Call of Duty Modern Warfare 2 online - Addicted.
Uncharted 2.
Hopefully getting Red Dead Redemption soon.
& can't WAIT for the new Fallout.. I'll never get off the playstation when I get it!


----------



## NotRealName

Just picked up Fallout 3. Its a bit late but I never give most rpgs a chance(Mass Effect excluded) if they are not JRPGS. So far its alright. Recently my mind has changed and been opening up to more rpgs.


----------



## Manifold

Alan Wake (going for 3rd playthrough in nightmare difficulty) and Modern Warfare 2.

Maybe I'll get RDR this weekend...

Also looking forward to play Mass effect 2 and Dragon age again


----------



## origami potato

The Legend of Zelda: Majora's Mask, still. Having frustrations with an annoying side quest. >< 

Super Mario Galaxy 2, co-op. I love being able to help out this time! I get to be a luma and can actually grab items and knock out enemies! *excited*


----------



## shadowmask

Breath of Fire
Castlevania: Rondo of Blood


----------



## papaSmurf

Harvest Moon, yo.


----------



## TallGuy87

Doom II and Oblivion, which I haven't played in nearly 3 years but I think I'm addicted to it all over again.


----------



## JayDontCareEh

Super Mario Galaxy 2 is out!!??:fall


----------



## Cepp

Replayed Half Life 2 on hard since Valve updated it and added achievements. I'm still playing Bad Company 2 as well.


----------



## ZeroX4

Final Fantasy XIII


----------



## origami potato

Super Mario Galaxy 2- 111 stars, only 9 more to go! Ffffffffuh-yeah! I'm loving this co-op mode to bits!  

The Sims 3 Ambitions is out today too.. oh my oh my.. danger! /nurd


----------



## Chrysalii

origami potato said:


> Super Mario Galaxy 2- 111 stars, only 9 more to go! Ffffffffuh-yeah! I'm loving this co-op mode to bits!


I've been going at a snails pace with it.
I'm only up to about 60 stars...halfway there.


----------



## LostProphet

Modern Warfare 2 Multiplayer.

It's like crack.


----------



## nims

MW2 and NHL 2010 both on the PS3


----------



## LostProphet

nims said:


> MW2 and NHL 2010 both on the PS3


I'm on PS3 too. But I play NHL 09


----------



## The2ndEarl

Been playing these a lot recently 

God of War II (God of War Collection) - PS3
The King of Fighters 94 - NeoGeo AES
Parappa The Rapper -PSP
Radilgy - Dreamcast

Can't wait to get my hands on Mario Galaxy 2 though :-D


----------



## renegade disaster

the lost and damned/ ballad of gay tony.

its nice to have a working copy of gta to play again.


----------



## micmac28

Counter-Strike


----------



## erasercrumbs

Super Mario Galaxy 2.

It's hard to put my finger on what makes Mario games so special. It feels more like an expansion pack to the first Super Mario Galaxy game, but it's still terrific. I'm about 10 hours or so into Red Dead Redemption, but the second I saw a giant Bowser stomping through the Mushroom Kingdom, that got put on hold indefinitely.


----------



## Classified

Half-life 2 (on my Mac). Well a few minutes anyways.


----------



## Jessie203

DDR. I've got 5 of them. Just switch them around when I get bored of songs.


----------



## ironheart

Super Streetfighter 4 on Xbox live.


----------



## AstronautsGrapes

replaying shadow of the colossus, awesome game.


----------



## papaSmurf

Still Harvest Moon. I've got carrots now.


----------



## amoeba

Batman: Arkham Asylum

Pretty cool game, coming from someone that doesn't play many newer video games.


----------



## TheCanadian1

I've become addicted to Eve-Online. Before that I finished Alan Wake, and had been playing Modern Warfare 2. Battlefield 1943 is ALWAYS being played!!



papaSmurf said:


> Still Harvest Moon. I've got carrots now.


Fantastic game!


----------



## Scrub-Zero

Dead Space. 

The game is well done, but i hate that kind of third person view. I didn't like resident Evil 4 for that same reason.

I guess i'll finish it n forget it.


----------



## NotRealName

Logan X said:


> Dead Space.
> 
> The game is well done, but i hate that kind of third person view. I didn't like resident Evil 4 for that same reason.
> 
> I guess i'll finish it n forget it.


Dead Space I enjoyed a lot, by biggest complaint about the game was all the checkpoints and saves, took a lot of the survivor horror feeling out of it.

I'm playing Where the Wild Things Are, lol , borrowed the game from a friend, just trying to max out the 1000.


----------



## Cepp

I'm gona be playing Final Fantasy Tactics all weekend, I just got linked to a patch that applies the PSP translation to the PSX game, I finally get to have the best of both worlds!


----------



## FoxyJava

kathy903 said:


> DDR. I've got 5 of them. Just switch them around when I get bored of songs.


I just bought a new ddr mat to lay it again. Do you play any songs on heavy using a mat?


----------



## Nathan18

MW2 & SMG2.

My friend gave me Uncharted 2 to borrow, but I think I'll finish SMG2 before I start it.


----------



## Scrub-Zero

Street Fighter IV.

Give me good old 2d fighting over this **** any day.


----------



## Colhad75

Just Cause 2 on PS3, love it.


----------



## Sabreth

Playing through Baldur's Gate 1 / 2 again.


----------



## low

ipod monopoly a bit, nothing else.


----------



## shadowmask

Zelda: LTTP
Phantasy Star - I've never played this before and I'm honestly surprised at how advanced it is for it's time. The first person dungeons in particular are impressive, I wish they'd kept them in the sequels.


----------



## Scrub-Zero

Cepp said:


> I'm gona be playing Final Fantasy Tactics all weekend, I just got linked to a patch that applies the PSP translation to the PSX game, I finally get to have the best of both worlds!


Are you playing the PSX game on psp, or the psp version on playstation? Sorry for the confusion. I'm just wondering because i know there's a port/remake of it on psp and it made me wonder why you'd go through all the trouble of getting the PSX version to work instead of simply playing the remake. Not my business either way. I'm just curious.

Anyway, great game. I clocked over 300 hours on it. I wonder if they left Orlandu so overpowered in the psp remake? God, you could clean a dungeon with just him :lol


----------



## fingertips

for the umpteenth time


----------



## Ambivert

Logan X said:


> Are you playing the PSX game on psp, or the psp version on playstation? Sorry for the confusion. I'm just wondering because i know there's a port/remake of it on psp and it made me wonder why you'd go through all the trouble of getting the PSX version to work instead of simply playing the remake. Not my business either way. I'm just curious.
> 
> Anyway, great game. I clocked over 300 hours on it. I wonder if they left Orlandu so overpowered in the psp remake? God, you could clean a dungeon with just him :lol


Orlandu! I loved Agras (sp?) as well. I loved both there magic strike attacks with cool animations haha. I beat that game so many times. Even beat the Zodiac monster in that 99 floor optional dungeon. That took me awhile but I did it with some caffeine to help.


----------



## Mumble

Diablo 2 for the pc an oldie but goodie. I'm playing the expansion pack version and I chose necromancer for my class. The part I'm at is right before you kill Andarial. Anyone else ever play Diablo 2?


----------



## Ambivert

Mumble said:


> Diablo 2 for the pc an oldie but goodie. I'm playing the expansion pack version and I chose necromancer for my class. The part I'm at is right before you kill Andarial. Anyone else ever play Diablo 2?


Yep, beat the game on both normal and nightmare mode, started getting crazy in hellmode though. Also last time I played which was a couple years ago there was no one on in hell mode to group with (and you REALLY need to group up with people to beat quests on that mode). I also beat the xpac with Baal as the final boss.

I had a 70 Frozen orb/Fireball sorc


----------



## Kaine

Red Dead Redemption, like it's my job..

If anyone wants to team up and do some gang hideouts or something, holler at me.


----------



## papaSmurf

Mario Galaxy 2 is now present in our house. I am designated player for the Yoshi bits.


----------



## Scrub-Zero

Mumble said:


> Diablo 2 for the pc an oldie but goodie. I'm playing the expansion pack version and I chose necromancer for my class. The part I'm at is right before you kill Andarial. Anyone else ever play Diablo 2?


I played it years ago. Great game and i had a hard time quiting it.
My two chars were a frozen orb and a whirlwind barb.


----------



## Cepp

Logan X said:


> Are you playing the PSX game on psp, or the psp version on playstation? Sorry for the confusion. I'm just wondering because i know there's a port/remake of it on psp and it made me wonder why you'd go through all the trouble of getting the PSX version to work instead of simply playing the remake. Not my business either way. I'm just curious.
> 
> Anyway, great game. I clocked over 300 hours on it. I wonder if they left Orlandu so overpowered in the psp remake? God, you could clean a dungeon with just him :lol


Lol np it's the PSX version on a PC emulator. Basically the PSX version runs great but has a terrible translation and the PSP version has a great new translation but runs really really badly. Anything other than a basic attack slows it to a crawl, I never got very far as a result because it was just so off putting and irritating.

I sold my PSP a while back but if I still had it I'd still take the PSX version over the PSP port, it just runs so much better even though it's running under emulation


----------



## Scrub-Zero

Cepp said:


> Lol np it's the PSX version on a PC emulator. Basically the PSX version runs great but has a terrible translation and the PSP version has a great new translation but runs really really badly. Anything other than a basic attack slows it to a crawl, I never got very far as a result because it was just so off putting and irritating.
> 
> I sold my PSP a while back but if I still had it I'd still take the PSX version over the PSP port, it just runs so much better even though it's running under emulation


oh, i see. Would you mind sending me the link for that translation? I own the game for PSX and i'm curious to see the difference.



counterfeit self said:


> Orlandu! I loved Agras (sp?) as well. I loved both there magic strike attacks with cool animations haha. I beat that game so many times. Even beat the Zodiac monster in that 99 floor optional dungeon. That took me awhile but I did it with some caffeine to help.


Agrias 
Yup, i beat that dungeon too. I also happy to learn we could use Could as a character, but damn, he sucked! lol. His limits weren't strong enough because of the weapons. And if you ended up using normal ones you couldn't do the limits. I found that really lame.


----------



## Cepp

Sure thing- http://www.ffhacktics.com/forum/viewtopic.php?f=26&t=3659


----------



## kingfoxy

:yayI bought fable 2 recently pre owned and it is a very good game im enjoying right now:wink


----------



## erasercrumbs

Samba de Amigo. It drains me of precious dignity even as it puts a smile on my face.


----------



## ZeroX4

Resident Evil 3: Nemesis and Blaz Blue.


----------



## bowlingpins

Mumble said:


> Diablo 2 for the pc an oldie but goodie. I'm playing the expansion pack version and I chose necromancer for my class. The part I'm at is right before you kill Andarial. Anyone else ever play Diablo 2?


Is this the first time you are playing it? You are quite close to the beginning. It is a good game, simple but very addicting. I played it a lot in 2003 and 2004. 
Now I am waiting to see how Diablo III turns out.


----------



## Emptyheart

Oh this is REALLY REALLY cool..This is how games should be!


----------



## TheCanadian1

R.U.S.E. I remember hearing about that game... It looks sweet!

The guy in white reminds me of Jacob from LOST for some reason, lol.

Yeah but it's pretty cool, I think I'll get it.


----------



## SusanStorm

Heavy rain.


----------



## RainbowJellyfish

I play animal crossing on nintendo DS lite.


----------



## MrBBB

Just finished Bioshock 2 and now on to Dragon Age Origins: Awakening..on the PC.


----------



## Mr_nobody

I don't have any of the newer gaming systems like Xbox (neither original nor 360), Playstation 3 or Wii. I'm mostly an old school gamer. Even though the graphics were much less impressive in older games at least the music was 10x better. The newest system I have is a PS2 and right now I'm more than halfway through Legend of Dragoon (PSX)- I'm near the end of Disc 3. Grand Theft Auto: San Andreas has been a recent obsession of mine but I've left that one alone for a while now.


----------



## misunderst00d

Legend of Dragoon is awesome! Haven't played in a while...last I remember I was at the final boss. Haha, still haven't beat it. 

Currently playing Monster Hunter Tri.


----------



## Sadaiyappan

I'm playing through Dead Space for the first time. So far it is pretty good but not as good as people make it out to be. It did actually scare me on several occasions which was surprising, I never thought a video game could be scary.


----------



## shadowmask

Brain Lord (SNES)
Contra: Hard Corps (Genesis)


----------



## MrBBB

Besides Dead Space, F.E.A.R. (the original) has some scary spots too. It's a bit older but still pretty good.


----------



## amoeba

Monkey Island 2: LeChuck's Revenge SE

:banana


----------



## silentcliche

^ How appropriate, you fight like a cow.

I just completed Assassin's Creed II. I'm not sure what I want to play next.


----------



## sacred

mount and blade warband.


----------



## renegade disaster

left for dead 2


----------



## FoxyJava

Mr_nobody said:


> I don't have any of the newer gaming systems like Xbox (neither original nor 360), Playstation 3 or Wii. I'm mostly an old school gamer. Even though the graphics were much less impressive in older games at least the music was 10x better. The newest system I have is a PS2 and right now I'm more than halfway through Legend of Dragoon (PSX)- I'm near the end of Disc 3. Grand Theft Auto: San Andreas has been a recent obsession of mine but I've left that one alone for a while now.


Trust me bro, you arent missing too much.


----------



## Sparky Wilson

The past week or so i've been playing UFC Undisputed 2010 and Super Street Fighter IV. I also purchased Final Fight: Double Impact on Xbox Live the other day.


----------



## quietgal

Finished Gears of War 1 and 2 cooperatively; now I'm going through Halo (the first) campaign. I've kind of been on a binge recently. It's way too hot to go outside.


----------



## Cheesecake

I started The World Ends with You yesterday. I haven't made it too far. I still seem to be in the tutorial section. I don't know how I'm going to be able to fight on two screens at the same time.


----------



## Judi

Cheesecake said:


> I started The World Ends with You yesterday. I haven't made it too far. I still seem to be in the tutorial section. I don't know how I'm going to be able to fight on two screens at the same time.


You can change the difficultly later, so that the top screen is automated. Otherwise I just guess the general direction and and keep pressing lefts or rights.


----------



## feels

The Legend of Zelda: Oracle of Ages and Phoenix Wright: Ace Attorney: Trials and Tribulations


----------



## sacred

i just finished mass effect 2. awesome game. im gonna play through it again this time as a pure renegade shepard.


----------



## xymic

I only got COD: MW2 as of now for PS3. I'm probably going to trade it in for Red Dead Redemption or Fallout 3 as lot of people recommended that to me.


----------



## pita

Sims 3. It's a full-time job.


----------



## Scrub-Zero

Eve Online and Dungeon Fighter Online.

Something online


----------



## Hamtown

Silent Hill 2 and Gears of War 2


----------



## bazinga

killer instinct arcade rom


----------



## erasercrumbs

Izuna: Legend of the Unemployed Ninja


----------



## Deathinmusic

I'm just playing Alan Wake, and finally got into it... At first I was too bad at the combat plus I also get too scared (yes I'm a p*ssy), but I think I got the hang of it. Now I'm in chapter 4. Good game but I have to say that while the premise is alright, the plot is ridiculously bad and not told very well.


----------



## shadowmask

Civilization 3


----------



## Scrub-Zero

bazinga said:


> killer instinct arcade rom


Best way to play it 
So much better than the Snes version.


----------



## Akorahil

Just finished beating Darksiders and thinking of having another go while I wait for Starcraft 2 to be realeased. Only 6 more days


----------



## renegade disaster

battlefield bad company 2 ;

Chief Warrant Officer Bronze now!


----------



## Infexxion

Red Dead Redemption, Dragon Age: Origins, MW2 Barebones, and soon Mass Effect 2 again.


----------



## TheCanadian1

I missed Battlefield 2 so I bought that recently. 

I love bad company 2, but I missed the large maps of Battlefield 2.


----------



## renegade disaster

Phoenix87 said:


> I missed Battlefield 2 so I bought that recently.
> 
> I love bad company 2, but I missed the large maps of Battlefield 2.


yea the maps do seem small or more contained compared to the only other bf game i've played which was 2142.


----------



## Sadaiyappan

I'm playing through god of war collection on ps3. I just beat god of war 1 last night, it was really satisfying ending. Can not wait to get started on god of war 2.


----------



## jk3456

Anarchy Online :boogie


----------



## Paper Samurai

Alien Swarm:boogie It's freely available on Steam, and is a blast in co-op.


----------



## Cerz

Titan Quest Immortal Throne.


----------



## ZeroX4

Resident Evil 5.


----------



## Scrub-Zero

^ hehe, i'm playing Resident Evil 4 now. I just killed the huge salamander in the lake. Kind of bored of the game already, though. I prefer the older games. I think they should have stopped at 3 and do remakes of them like they did for the first RE on Gamecube.


----------



## shadowmask

Final Fantasy VI. Oh sweet nostalgia.


----------



## steelmyhead

The Curse of Monkey Island 

♫ Oh, there's a monkey in my pocket,
And he's stealing all my change,
His stare is blank and glassy,
I suspect that he's deranged. ♫


----------



## erasercrumbs

Logan X said:


> ^ hehe, i'm playing Resident Evil 4 now. I just killed the huge salamander in the lake. Kind of bored of the game already, though. I prefer the older games. I think they should have stopped at 3 and do remakes of them like they did for the first RE on Gamecube.


You know, RE 4 was the first game of the series that I really enjoyed. The controls in the earlier games were just too quirky for me. Shooting a zombie in the head felt like I was trying to rub my tummy and pat my head at the same time. The earlier games did have a heck of a lot more atmosphere, though. RE 2 really captured the whole "stranded in a zombie apocalypse" vibe.

For me, RE 4 had the perfect balance of heavy ambiance and playability; I particularly enjoyed the Wii Edition. RE 5 scrapped the creepy atmosphere completely in favor of an Indiana Jones-esque setting, which is cool, if you're into that sort of thing.


----------



## gilberto

Been recently playing Team Fortress 2 ! Pretty fun


----------



## shynesshellasucks

There are really no games that I am interested in that I own right now, so I just basically just went back to playing FIFA 10.:blank


----------



## Tarkus2112

A little GTA: IV 

Some Fallout 3

And a smidgen of Just Cause 2


----------



## SilentOrchestra

Professor Layton and the curious village; it's very challenging. 38


----------



## redtogo72

Starcraft II campaign mode. 
And I still need to beat Mass Effect 2 and Dragon Age.


----------



## EmptyRoom

Pokemon soul silver, it's addicting


----------



## Ambivert

Elder Scrolls: Oblivion

this game will never end...


----------



## renegade disaster

erasercrumbs said:


> The earlier games did have a heck of a lot more atmosphere, though. RE 2 really captured the whole "stranded in a zombie apocalypse" vibe.


this is essentially why I loved the old re games .was never into any of them after nemesis.


----------



## Scrub-Zero

galaxy1 said:


> this is essentially why I loved the old re games .was never into any of them after nemesis.


Yeah, most RE games after Resident Evil 3 were just attempts at milking the cow even further. I guess with RE4 and 5, they're trying to make the RE series into a God of War type of game. It's more fast pace action than anything else and all the zombie apocalypse survival horror feel is long gone.


----------



## renegade disaster

Logan X said:


> Yeah, most RE games after Resident Evil 3 were just attempts at milking the cow even further. I guess with RE4 and 5, they're trying to make the RE series into a God of War type of game. It's more fast pace action than anything else and all the zombie apocalypse survival horror feel is long gone.


*sigh* such a shame really.


----------



## amoeba

SilentOrchestra567 said:


> Professor Layton and the curious village; it's very challenging. 38


Yesss, great game. :banana


----------



## ZeroX4

Mortal Kombat Vs DC and Heavy Rain


----------



## shymtealhead

Starcraft 2....alllmost worth the 12 year wait, epic epic sequel in my eyes


----------



## TheCanadian1

Battlefield 2


----------



## Scrub-Zero

Eve Online, still. I guess i will be playing this for a long time. I found a nice set of agents that will take me to some nice level 4 mission running. It will take a while to get there, but once i do, the payoff will be great. May the ISK cup runneth over! 

I'm also playing Dungeon Fighter Online with my girlfriend. Such a fun game, too. Old school beat em up


----------



## heartofchambers

I've started playing Left 4 Dead 2 multi-player with a fellow SAS member, 
At first I could not even walk through a door But I guess I'm getting better. I like the thought of playing with someone who is somewhere else. I feel less afraid and awkward.


----------



## heartofchambers

brianwarming said:


> Me too ! Maybe me could play together sometime  I call shotgun on being Ellis, .... get it


:boogie But I am usually Ellis, Brian. I'm lucky to get Rochelle sometimes.


----------



## shyvr6

I was playing some of this yesterday. It was fun times.


----------



## Erizal

Mostly playing Starcraft II at the moment.


----------



## gaTess

I'm playing Dead Rising at the moment. I just got the genocidest achievement and now I have to wait for the dang helicopter to get here so I can get me mega buster!


----------



## shynesshellasucks

I'm not playing anything right now my Xbox 360 is broken. I think I might get a PS3.


----------



## miguzi

LFD2 Is hella fun. Espcially online


----------



## MeladoriMagpie

World of Warcraft... hopefully maybe getting Starcraft II sometime this week? I don't knooow!


----------



## matty

PS3 - Bad company 2


----------



## Paragon

Starcraft 2. Completed the campaign, and i gotta say that was the best singleplayer in an rts i've ever played. Well, at least in terms of gameplay. Almost every mission seems to have some kind of unique hook that forces you to think of alternative tactics... i love it  

Multiplayer is also fun. I was all ready to get owned repeatedly by crazy starcraft 1 players, but i'm suprisingly not bad at it.


----------



## Yamirami

Team fortress, excessively C:


----------



## Scrub-Zero

Resident Evil director's cut on ePSXe emulator.


----------



## Chopkinsca

I bought Starcraft 2 but I haven't really been in the mood to play it


----------



## Cheesecake

I'm playing Metroid Prime 2 on the Wii. I managed to find a copy of Metroid Prime trilogy. I already own the first two Primes on the Gamecube, but I don't mind replaying them with the new controls.

I can't wait until I reach Metroid Prime 3, because it's something new. Lately I've just been playing the same old games.


----------



## lazy

lol, I was going to buy SC2 but then I tried Eve Online...

Maybe in 6 months, then SC2.


----------



## Belshazzar

The remake of Monkey Island 2.


----------



## Cerz

Dragon Age Origins


----------



## facade047

ff X111 on 360 - loving it so far
Also trying to do bit of spec ops on modern warfare 2, jugganauts driving me crazy!!


----------



## apartment7

Dead Space. Started off really liking it but now it's getting a bit samey. I'm going to stick with it though.


----------



## low

Age of Mthology again atm.


----------



## renegade disaster

starcraft 2. I'm starting to think this might be the last rts I buy,I doubt theres gonna be many games that are going to top it ,unless someone can do something new.really would like to see more people trying something drastically different in rts games, it just seems to be the same gameplay repackaged over and over again with graphical adjustments or a slightly different theme...


----------



## shymtealhead

Starcraft 2...they improved the single player by lightyears, way more engaging than the first,....I can't wait for the expansion packs!!!!!


----------



## gaTess

Logan X said:


> Resident Evil director's cut on ePSXe emulator.


Awesome!


----------



## MindOverMood

I will be playing Dragon Age Origins soon =^]


----------



## Noca

Starcraft 2 1on1's


----------



## Scrub-Zero

gaTess said:


> Awesome!


It's not the pretty remake, but it's still fun as hell. I have fond memories of this game since it's the first game i bought with my first playstation(the original RE, not director's cut). I remember forgetting to buy a memory card, so i was stuck restarting the game from scratch when i died :lol. A few days later i bought one, finally.


----------



## gaTess

Logan X said:


> It's not the pretty remake, but it's still fun as hell. I have fond memories of this game since it's the first game i bought with my first playstation(the original RE, not director's cut). I remember forgetting to buy a memory card, so i was stuck restarting the game from scratch when i died :lol. A few days later i bought one, finally.


Ha ha! I had to do the same thing with Resident evil 2! I must have left my PS on for at least 2 hours on time because I had to go do some work.


----------



## seafolly

I unburied Myst 3: Exile and finally got it working with a few bumps. I forgot that I stopped playing for a reason. Being left alone with no instructions freaks me out.


----------



## Introverted

Team Fortress 2, Left 4 Dead 2, and Borderlands. All on PC


----------



## renegade disaster

joe danger


----------



## Ambivert

seafolly said:


> I unburied Myst 3: Exile and finally got it working with a few bumps. I forgot that I stopped playing for a reason. Being left alone with no instructions freaks me out.


I love the Myst series! Myst 3 was superb in my view, and now I'm playing Myst 4 which is pretty tough (especially Sirus's level with all the electrical equipment to operate)


----------



## meepie

I picked up my God of War game again.


----------



## steelmyhead

Sam & Max: Freelance Police - Talkie


----------



## Scrub-Zero

Call of Cthulhu: Dark Corners of the Earth


----------



## rcapo89

Super Mario Galaxy 2! :boogie


----------



## Glacial

BlazBlue


----------



## Anonym

Diablo 2 LOD.


----------



## IDB324

Demons' Souls


----------



## rcapo89

IDB324 said:


> Demons' Souls


Is that game any good?  I've read it's supposed to be very challenging.


----------



## Nathan18

Ratchet & Clank: A Crack In Time.

Platformers ftw.


----------



## Scrub-Zero

Resident Evil 3. I forgot how good this game was.


----------



## silentcliche

NHL 11 demo. This oughta tide me over until the season starts.


----------



## sacred

gears of war 2 horde.


----------



## Scrub-Zero




----------



## Paragon

Scott Pilgrim the game  Surprisingly actually good! Tho it's much much better in co-op, shame it's offline only.


----------



## Manifold

I was playing Mass Effect on my 360 again, but it seems the console is dying. Every time I turn it on it just freezes in less than a minute. :|

I wouldn't mind getting the RROD, that way I could use the 3 year warranty, otherwise I'll have to pay for the repair.

Heh, just when I was thinking about (finally) getting a HD TV...


----------



## shadowmask

Super Metroid yet again. I finally figured out the timing for the infinite bomb jump. :boogie Now if I can just pull off the mockball for once...:mum


----------



## jennlynne5

Elder Scrolls IV: Oblivion (been playing off and on for like 2 years ha)
Fallout 3
Lost Odyssey 

All on Xbox 360


----------



## Sabreth

*Envio-Bear 2000: Fish will revolt*

Envio-Bear 2000






Doesn't get much more awesome than this


----------



## Judi

Paragon said:


> Scott Pilgrim the game  Surprisingly actually good! Tho it's much much better in co-op, shame it's offline only.


Wait, is that the XBLA game? I didn't know it was already out O_O


----------



## Cepp

I'm giving the WoW trial a go...


----------



## Scrub-Zero

Sabreth said:


> Envio-Bear 2000
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Doesn't get much more awesome than this


I'm definitely going to try this game. :lol


----------



## Paragon

Judi said:


> Wait, is that the XBLA game? I didn't know it was already out O_O


PS3 

Think it's out on XBLA very soon? maybe already? i don't know, lol.


----------



## Kwinnky

Team Fortress 2 and Bully for the Wii. I'm trying to cut back on both.


----------



## redtogo72

Judi said:


> Wait, is that the XBLA game? I didn't know it was already out O_O


It was released today on XBLA (8/25).
http://majornelson.com/archive/2010/08/25/arcade-scott-pilgrim-vs-the-world-the-game-and-shank.aspx?



Manifold said:


> I was playing Mass Effect on my 360 again, but it seems the console is dying. Every time I turn it on it just freezes in less than a minute. :|
> 
> I wouldn't mind getting the RROD, that way I could use the 3 year warranty, otherwise I'll have to pay for the repair.


Mine was freezing like that, and then I had the RRoD. :b


----------



## IDB324

The first Empire Earth. I've had it for 10 years now, but I just love beating the crap out of the AI.


----------



## anon123

Logan X said:


> Resident Evil 3. I forgot how good this game was.


playin Resident Evil 5 on PS3

let know if you want to play 2 player mode online
just send me a PM and I will give you my PSN id

we could do voice chat or something

i also have

RR7
GTA4
Resistance2
Warhawk


----------



## Scrub-Zero

anon123 said:


> playin Resident Evil 5 on PS3
> 
> let know if you want to play 2 player mode online
> just send me a PM and I will give you my PSN id
> 
> we could do voice chat or something
> 
> i also have
> 
> RR7
> GTA4
> Resistance2
> Warhawk


That would be fun, but i don't have a PS3. I was playing the game on the ePSXe emulator.


----------



## Infexxion

anon123 said:


> playin Resident Evil 5 on PS3
> 
> let know if you want to play 2 player mode online
> just send me a PM and I will give you my PSN id
> 
> we could do voice chat or something
> 
> i also have
> 
> RR7
> GTA4
> Resistance2
> Warhawk


Yo I got RE5, I'll play with you. I also have GTA, Resistance 2, and Warhawk. No mic though. My PSN is in my sig if you wanna add me and play sometime.


----------



## Rixy

Limbo. I'm wondering whether I should feel bad every time I chuckle when my character dies in a horrific way...


----------



## Gorillaz

Fifa 10.


----------



## TheCanadian1

Sold my Xbox 360. Now just playing PC Games...

Battlefield Bad Company 2 - Add me: *Saskatchewan*


----------



## mbp86

MLB 2010 on PS3 in Walmart's electronics center. I go there late at night when no one is there and I play it for hours. I really enjoy it because I hate the Yankees (The demo is Yankees against Twins). If one of the Yankees players gets a hit or homers, I make sure to throw a fast ball at his head the next time he bats. One time I threw 4 fastballs at players heads and the announcer said "Get that guy out of here!" but the crowd cheered.


----------



## Judi

Rixy said:


> Limbo. I'm wondering whether I should feel bad every time I chuckle when my character dies in a horrific way...


When me or my brother plays, we're in hysterics at our crappy platforming skills, as well as watching the character die in a grotesque ways. XD


----------



## NoOneToTalkTo

Gorillaz said:


> Fifa 10.


I'll play u in Fifa 10 if you have PS3 my PSN is *The_element-*


----------



## Emptyheart

old game
Red Faction


----------



## Scrub-Zero

Emptyheart said:


> old game
> Red Faction


It's good, though. I love the part where you pilot the submarine.


----------



## Aratron

I have been playing GTA IV and Little Big Planet and replaying Silent Hill and Final Fantasy VII


----------



## Arkturus

Just got Heavy Rain from the library. Decent so far, pretty much just like Indigo Prophecy. I'm just not sure I'm sold on the whole idea of playing what is essentially a movie.


----------



## Hamtown

Had Battlefield Bad Company 2 for two days..god that game with a decent sound setup is just ridiculously amazing, multiplayer just totally sucks you in on the Rush gamemode.

Back to Gears of War 2 multiplayer now though and i play Worms Armageddon with the battle pack expansion thingo here and there...if i had the money i'd buy battlefield but i don't lol.


----------



## IDB324

Battlefield 2142. It's awesome because it's a much smaller community now.


----------



## FloydRose

believe it or not, graphics suck major, but went back to

Morrowind


----------



## quietgal

Neverwinter Nights 1...I'm playing it coop with my bf. It's kind of buggy, but fun. After this is done, I hope to get NWN 2, which I heard is much better in terms of the multiplayer.


----------



## Cerz

Mafia II

So far the missions have been boring, but i love the Story and City so far!


----------



## feels

Katamari Forever :mushy


----------



## Infexxion

Right now I'm playing Dragon Age: Origins, Army Of Two: The 40th Day, and Lost Planet 2.


----------



## mbp86

Cerz said:


> Mafia II
> 
> So far the missions have been boring, but i love the Story and City so far!


How does it compare to the original? Is Salieri still alive? lol

I'm really looking forward to Diablo 3 btw!


----------



## Cerz

mbp86 said:


> How does it compare to the original? Is Salieri still alive? lol
> 
> I'm really looking forward to Diablo 3 btw!


Never played the first, there was no mention of Salieri in Mafia II though. The game is really good, until the end. The ending leaves a massive cliffhanger


----------



## fredbloggs02

ALPHA PROTOCOL! Trust me the reviews diddn't get it, there are basically no noticeable flaws that detract from a solid, engaging, actionpacked not to mention stylish spy rpg if you look at it from the point of view of say fallout 3 and mass effect both lumped together. Try it., see what you think! I'm a stealth assassin, I like the martial art wrist/head control takedowns, they look great! Oh and the fistfights with bosses, are just inspired if you peak out martial arts enough, if not you're goign to get hit in the head and the chest and legs lot.


----------



## Scrub-Zero

FloydRose said:


> believe it or not, graphics suck major, but went back to
> 
> Morrowind


are you sure about that?
















*Better bodies* and *better faces* will make you and NPC look better.


----------



## Cepp

Final Fantasy XIV open beta. Looks great but the game as it is now has put me off buying it somewhat.


----------



## AliceSanKitchen

Im about to try Destiny Online


----------



## Manifold

quietgal said:


> Neverwinter Nights 1...I'm playing it coop with my bf. It's kind of buggy, but fun. After this is done, I hope to get NWN 2, which I heard is much better in terms of the multiplayer.


Cool stuff. Loved those games especially Neverwinter Nights 1 second expansion (Hordes of the Underdark).

Logan X-That's just awesome.


----------



## Judi

Birth by Sleep ^_^


----------



## P312

Pokemon Silver


----------



## papaSmurf

I'm hooked something fierce on this online airplane combat/soccer game called Altitude. The demo is available here (http://altitudegame.com/), and you should all play it!

...if anyone does end up playing, you can find me as papasmurf! We could be on a team and everything.


----------



## gorbulas

Update ... currently playing:
Zentia
Trackmania Nations


----------



## Scottman200

Mass Effect 2 and I must say that the story is awesome so far


----------



## anonomousguy

playing Amnesia. The same devs who did the Penumbra episodes. 

horror done right.


----------



## erasercrumbs

Chip 'n Dale Rescue Rangers for the NES. I'm charmed by the fact that the main villain in the game is a housecat with a broad chin and comb over.


----------



## AliceSanKitchen

erasercrumbs said:


> Chip 'n Dale Rescue Rangers for the NES. I'm charmed by the fact that the main villain in the game is a housecat with a broad chin and comb over.


are you playing on an emulator?


----------



## Twisted Muffin

Ive just done playing the Dead Rising 2: Case Zero for the Xbox 360. I cannot wait for the actual game to come out. But the one that Im super exited to play is Halo Reach!! Just a few more days!!:boogie


----------



## Scrub-Zero

*Battle of the Immortals.*

^ I like this game so far. Kind of easy though.

and *Dungeon Fighter Online.*

Love those old beat em up from back in the days, but this one is an MMO!


----------



## Uncle Charlie

*Legend of Zelda: Majora's Mask* on an emulator.


----------



## Scrub-Zero

Uncle Charlie said:


> *Legend of Zelda: Majora's Mask* on an emulator.


do you play with a controller or the keyboard? Not long ago i was tempted to buy a N64 controller adaptor to play N64 games on emulator. I tried using a playstation controller, but it doesn't work well...not enough buttons!


----------



## AmadeusXXI

R.U.S.E. 

A breath of fresh air to the WW2 RTS genre.


----------



## ozkr

marvel ultimate alliance. my thumbs are now sore.


----------



## feels

I just beat Red Dead Redemption. 
I hate when I get extremely attached to a game. When it's over I'm just like, "What the hell am I supposed to do with my life now?"


----------



## silentcliche

^ Can't blame you. That game was amazing. One of the best Western storylines I have ever seen.

Me, I'm playing NHL 11. HUT is ridiculously addicting.


----------



## Uncle Charlie

Logan X said:


> do you play with a controller or the keyboard? Not long ago i was tempted to buy a N64 controller adaptor to play N64 games on emulator. I tried using a playstation controller, but it doesn't work well...not enough buttons!


4 days late but I bought a Logitech controller a while back, don't know how I ever managed without one. I think this is a playstation controller, but there's actually just the right amount of available buttons so maybe not. But yeah, I'd recommend the Logitech controller.


----------



## Tez

Diablo II! 
I am having a break from Puzzle Quest 2 ^_^


----------



## Lone Soldier

I'm currently completing my 5th run in Mass Effect 2. I have both parts 1 & 2 and I tell you, those games ruin my life! lol

Besides that I've recently been playing Super Street Fighter IV, Tekken 6, and Sims 3. Only 5 MORE WEEKS before Fallout New Vegas takes my life over as well!


----------



## Scrub-Zero

X3: Reunion






Amnesia: the dark descent.


----------



## papaSmurf

Me and my housemates have been getting really into Street Fighter 3 lately. The game is really super complicated, but it's fun because we all suck equally.


----------



## AliceSanKitchen

papaSmurf said:


> Me and my housemates have been getting really into Street Fighter 3 lately. The game is really super complicated, but it's fun because we all suck equally.


i bet you like malena


----------



## BetaBoy90

Played Mafia 2 recently but my memory card didn't have sufficient space to save a game, FML!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## shynesshellasucks

I'm playing Halo Reach. It's a good game.


----------



## papaSmurf

melodymuffin said:


> i bet you like malena


Is that a character in the game? I play Chun Li.


----------



## RyeCatcher86

Pro Evolution Soccer 2011 Demo.


----------



## macaw

EDuke32. c:


----------



## erasercrumbs

Dead Space: Extraction. I normally don't much cotton to on-rails shooters, but Extraction is exceptional. It's very cinematic.


----------



## quietgal

Civ 5...so addicted...


----------



## Typical Guy

I play a few rounds of computer chess on occasion.

I'm such a hardcore gamer!


----------



## Duke of Prunes

Tetris.


----------



## Infexxion

MLB 10: The Show

I don't follow any sports, and hardly play sports games (ESPN NFL 2k5 FTW) but this game is excellent. Great graphics, love the managing aspects, and the gameplay is really realistic.


----------



## alte




----------



## Scrub-Zero

Finally finished Amnesia tonight. I hate that you can just choose what ending you want right at the end...it's silly when games do that. It should be based on the choices you made through out the game...not based on a last minute decision.

anyway, Now i deleted the game and i wont be playing it for a long time. I saw all three endings, so there's no point playing it again.

I started playing Penumbra: Overture.


----------



## papaSmurf

Demon's Souls. Oh man. I haven't been this into a game in years.


----------



## Wirt

Been trying to get back into fallout 3 out of boredom, but I'm just not getting into it yet..maybe once it picks up.

There's only a few, select games I can do everything in a game and want to do it again. But right now its more of a chore to do everything over again in fallout 3 for some reason. Just thinking about how much I did in my first playthrough and thinking about doing it again makes me go 'ugh'

Been playing that, halo: reach, and some madden (sue me..its football season)


----------



## eccentricpeter

quake live


----------



## amoeba

nightrain said:


> Thanks to gog.com I can finally play it without having to pay a lot of money for an old used copy or resorting to piracy.


One of the best games ever made. Have fun.


----------



## Scrub-Zero

I'm playing Risen.

It's made by the same people who made the Gothic series. I'm enjoying it so far, but damn, it's hard as hell. But thats okay. Gotta love a challenge.


----------



## Ewan

Cod5 zombies I play alot but I also play bbc2 and most of the other cod games


----------



## Ewan

Anyone here ever play Aliens vs predetor for the xbox 360 it's pretty brutal ounce you get a kill


----------



## NoOneToTalkTo

I bought Madden 11 and Fifa 11 about a week ago. I played madden at a friends and "I was like I think they figured it out this year". I buy it and it is worse then ever I can't believe it hypnotized me again. I'm playing Fifa 11 online and I have been so frustrated it is like 10 times harder to score in this one. Oh well I got Vegas and COD pre ordered so I'll have to stick it out with fifa, and managing my patriots 30 season franchise and keeping my drafted players stats on my computer. Yes I am a nerd and I know somebody else does this.


----------



## shynesshellasucks

NoOneToTalkTo said:


> I bought Madden 11 and Fifa 11 about a week ago. I played madden at a friends and "I was like I think they figured it out this year". I buy it and it is worse then ever I can't believe it hypnotized me again. I'm playing Fifa 11 online and I have been so frustrated it is like 10 times harder to score in this one. Oh well I got Vegas and COD pre ordered so I'll have to stick it out with fifa, and managing my patriots 30 season franchise and keeping my drafted players stats on my computer. Yes I am a nerd and I know somebody else does this.


Lol yeah I keep hearing Madden is pure garbage. I'm also playing Fifa 11. I think it's an ok game but I regret wasting $60 on it. I feel it is similar to the last Fifa except it has a few gimmicks added, and it's harder to score.


----------



## MobiusX

I give this game a 8.5, it would of been a 9 if Vega could climb the fence and if Guile had his original stage background.


----------



## CeilingStarer

VipFuj said:


> Been trying to get back into fallout 3 out of boredom, but I'm just not getting into it yet..maybe once it picks up.
> 
> There's only a few, select games I can do everything in a game and want to do it again. But right now its more of a chore to do everything over again in fallout 3 for some reason. Just thinking about how much I did in my first playthrough and thinking about doing it again makes me go 'ugh'


I almost re-played that, then remembered the agony of navigating through those ruined subway stations, and the aural, looping torture of Three Dogs. I just couldn't do it to myself.

I'm currently playing Jedi Knight: Jedi Academy from like 2004. It's actually pretty fun despite it's age.


----------



## quiltessa

**



eccentricpeter said:


> quake live


I miss playing that game! I have it somewhere boxed up. Finished Halo Reach and replaying it on a harder setting...also have expansion games for Mass Effect 2 and Borderlands. Played online with a Brit on Splinter Cell Conviction yesterday.


----------



## kiirby

Roller Coaster Tycoon 3. mmmmmmmmm


----------



## Glacial

Rune Factory Frontier
Animal Crossing


----------



## duskyy

Just finished Read Dead Redemption earlier tonight. Amazing game, and the ending was perfect IMO.

Going to finish Dead Rising 2 next.


----------



## papaSmurf

Saving Face said:


> Rune Factory Frontier


Oh man, great game. You will never have as many strawberry smoothies as we've got on our farm.


----------



## Robot the Human

I've been playing Halo Reach. I'm really into teamwork and difficult situations, so firefight classic is more my cup of tea. I think if you are friends, you can do co-op missions and firefight classic together am I right? If so, I'd be up for that kind of stuff.

The firefight matchmaking mode is just too easy and gets pretty old, especially when it's Rocket Fight mode. :roll


----------



## Your Crazy

Tomb Raider: Underworld


----------



## Ewan

Mx vs atv reflex..... Sweet


----------



## Saekon

I just finished Dragon Age: Origins on Xbox 360. Kept me hooked for days. I love elaborate stories plots


----------



## avoidobot3000

SC2. very addictive


----------



## Ewan

I like playing originals so at the moment I'm playing doom 2 on xbox live it's kinda fun cause it brings back memories but you can't aim up and down which is kinda strange


----------



## Wirt

Ewan said:


> I like playing originals so at the moment I'm playing doom 2 on xbox live it's kinda fun cause it brings back memories but you can't aim up and down which is kinda strange


Doom is one of the few series where it stands the test of time. I also played through the first one on xbl and still loved it..Want to get doom 2 eventually

Most games with that nostalgic feeling are honestly pretty lame when you go back and play them,lol. I popped in resident evil 2 and was like 'really?'..same with need for speed 3: hot pursuit recently.


----------



## shadowmask

Very fun action platformer. A little short (only five stages) but really sweet. I love the enemy/boss designs and the wide array of moves you can use.


----------



## papaSmurf

shadowmask said:


> Very fun action platformer. A little short (only five stages) but really sweet. I love the enemy/boss designs and the wide array of moves you can use.


Haha, yes! I love this game purely on the strength of its infinite backflips.


----------



## Ewan

Yeah I did find that I used to enjoy those original games alot more when they first came out it's just times moved on and graphics have gotten much realer so it does fell kinda weird playing them. But I am getting back into duke nukem on the iPod cause I used to play it alot lol when you walk up to the characters Their made up of squares


----------



## Batgirl

The Elder Scrolls IV: Oblivion, on the Xbox360 :yes


----------



## Shoeless Jane

Batgirl said:


> The Elder Scrolls IV: Oblivion, on the Xbox360 :yes


PC > 360
Mods FTW


----------



## Scrub-Zero

Shoeless Jane said:


> PC > 360
> Mods FTW


Definitely.

I'm playing Fallout 3 with a bunch of mods. Wouldn't even play the game if it wasn't for those mods.


----------

